# Christmas shopping: Made in the USA



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I love shopping for the dogs for Christmas and I believe in supporting businesses that manufacture their products in the U.S. Here are a few of my favorites:

Dog Toys, Dog Beds, Dog leashes, Dog Accessories and more from Planet Dog

and

Home | West Paw Design

Does anyone know of other businesses with durable, safe products made in the U.S.?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home :thumbup:


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome - thanks!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Another thought is Etsy. Much of their things is handmade!

http://www.dublindog.com/ Located in the US (NC)

http://www.ruffwear.com/ Located in the US (Redmond, Oregon) 

These folks at Ruff Wear are AWESOME, donated a jacket for an emaciated Dobie pup we had in foster, and one of their employees went on to adopt the pup when they saw her flyer being passed around the offices!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The Nyima Bakery


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Dog Beds, Orthopedic Dog Beds, Washable Dog Beds |Moon Dog Mattresses 

My friend does this. Super high quality - costly - but made in USA, the materials the dog is closest to are organic. My dogs have 2 that were gifted to them and they love them.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Also - don't know where he gets the stuff from but this is great stuff you can have custom made: index 

I have an 18 foot long lead in orange, my dogs all have 4 foot leashes with the safety clasp and a ring on the end and I had him make me a short coupler with the safety clasp so I can connect collars to harnesses. 

You have to ask for a leash handle/loop though! 

I really like their customer service. Prices are reasonable, I think, and the quality is good.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just ordered each dog bowls with their names on them. It was through The Dog Outdoors...nice web site.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

msvette2u said:


> Ruff Wear Performance Dog Gear | Dog Packs | Dog Boots Located in the US (Redmond, Oregon)
> 
> These folks at Ruff Wear are AWESOME, donated a jacket for an emaciated Dobie pup we had in foster, and one of their employees went on to adopt the pup when they saw her flyer being passed around the offices!


That is so cool! Kudos to the folks at Ruff Wear!

Thanks all for the great suggestions!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Also want to mention, as far as etsy if you are concerned about the safety of overseas products you should realize that some people use materials made in China or other place in order to manufacture their items, for example dog feeders, the bowls are almost invariably made in China. Others may use recycled materials which is great except you should know the source o know whether it is safe.
I have not been able to find any source for dog bowls made in the US so far (metal t least, I don't use plastic so haven't looked..)

M favorite small business company for dog stuff is Paco Collars www.pacocollars.com (handmade, great quality and guaranteed.)


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Good point - I try to buy products from the U.S. but it seems they are getting harder and harder to find. Kong used to be one of my favorite brands, but some of their products are now made in china. 

Thanks for the Paco site - beautiful collars!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Another one!
Treats - Amazing Grace Raw Pet Food

I like to shop local.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I always try to shop local and support "Made in the USA" products. My favorite company for collars and leashes is made right here in my state of Colorado:

Bold Lead Designs | Handcrafted leather dog leashes and service dog equipment

They also make service dog equipment as well.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great thread


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was going to post about Wigzi toys, and found this site that lists the country of origin.

Dog Toys - Free Shipping


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

My old neighbors make collars, leashes, harnesses, etc. They aren't really every day collars for a GSD type dog, since they are fabric, but they have really nice fabric and can make matching flowers or bow ties. I love their work!

Home of the Original Dog Collar Fabric Flower by BowWowCouture


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Chicagocanine said:


> Also want to mention, as far as etsy if you are concerned about the safety of overseas products you should realize that some people use materials made in China or other place in order to manufacture their items, for example dog feeders, the bowls are almost invariably made in China. Others may use recycled materials which is great except you should know the source or know whether it is safe.


I just re-read my post and I wanted to clarify, I meant that even if the seller is in the US/North America; their materials might still have been from overseas/China...


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/MTAntlerChews

For your elk antler chew needs. They have lovely Christmas box options available.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome thread!





Wild Wolf said:


> https://www.facebook.com/MTAntlerChews
> 
> For your elk antler chew needs. They have lovely Christmas box options available.



Just ordered from them they're great! and awesome customer service might I add I was indecisive


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The post above is some weird german/english spam... :help:


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> M favorite small business company for dog stuff is Paco Collars www.pacocollars.com (handmade, great quality and guaranteed.)


We have two beautiful Paco collars and love them!
You can also get a belt to match. The collars last forever too, when your dog passes away they will turn the collar into a leather wristband.

They also sell beautiful memorial boxes on a sister site.

Here are my girls collars.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Dotty said:


> Here are my girls collars.


Nice choices! I also have the top one, except I had the style customized/altered a bit(tapered at the ends and center ring), and the other one I have is also a heart style.  I also got a matching leash and wristband.

These are the ones I have:










Leash, collar, and wristband for me:












I also have a Paco collar for one of my cats.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I love those!!! :wub:
I want yours 
I should have gotten the pink jewels, so cute.

I should prob. wait until they stop chewing their leashes 




Chicagocanine said:


> Nice choices! I also have the top one, except I had the style customized/altered a bit(tapered at the ends and center ring), and the other one I have is also a heart style.  I also got a matching leash and wristband.
> 
> These are the ones I have:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Gorgeous collars!

I know lots of us will be shopping for our pups for Christmas so I thought I would give this a bump. So important to purchase non-toxic toys! 

Btw, planet dog is having a cyber Monday sale.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yes, since my previous reply to this thread I did finally find a company that sells metal dog bowls that are made in the USA! 
Basis Pet Dog Accessories, by Basis Pet
I have several bowls from them and they're great, well made and the material is much thicker than the usual metal bowls you see. The only downside I've found is that they can slide pretty easily because they have rounded bottoms (although this makes them easier to clean). They also make stands which would probably keep it from sliding, although I haven't tried those myself.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Great find!


----------

